# Raynauds and IVF



## Carrie88 (Aug 2, 2015)

Hi, 

I've had two failed transfers, all details in my sig. 

Level 1 immune tests came back ok. 

Booked in for a hysteroscopy on May 3rd. 

I've just read about raynauds affecting fertility as it can be part of an auto immune issue. Does anyone have any information on this?


----------



## Carrie88 (Aug 2, 2015)

This is what I got tested for...


----------



## Carrie88 (Aug 2, 2015)

http://www.reproductivehealthgroup.co.uk/fertility-and-assisted-conception/reproductive-immunology-testing/

This is a clinic near me that does all sort of testing! Would it be worth getting in touch with them?

/links


----------



## NAT1DRAGONFLY (Jun 13, 2013)

Hi Carrie88

Didn't want to read and run.......

I had raynauds along with other things which are immune related - i.e. choriretinitus (years ago), raynauds (years ago), pityriasis and also now have chronic urticarial.......

I think if you are prone to maybe having a bit of a "wacky" immune system if you perhaps have an auto-immune condition then it is definitely worth having yourself properly checked out for immune related issues - the thing is with immune issues they can be dealt with alongside any IVF treatment you have - and your consultants will be able to advise you what they would propose.

I would perhaps go to a clinic that will specifically treat immune issues alongside your IVF if this is something you are concerned about - as many clinics do not offer immunology treatment as such alongside IVF - so worth researching your clinics.

I did a NK cells test at St Helier Hospital which is just past Croydon in London  a few years ago and this came back with a high result, the result also showed what treatment would supress my high NK cells best (so instead of having to be like a guinea pig trying things it shows from your blood being mixed with the relevant supressions which would be best). I understand from other ladies on here they have a full Chicago Test done which is a full package of immune tests which I understand to be the best.

Since then I have attended Guys Hospital and they have tested me and found that I also high anti-thyroid antibodies - so although the test for my actual TSH for my thyroid function was normal and my thyroid is functioning normally the anti-bodies behind this are actually VERY high and again this will need dealing with alongside any IVF treatment we have.

So definitely worth getting a full screen done.

Good luck with it all

x


----------



## LunaWop (Jun 16, 2015)

Hi Carrie88,

Sorry for only just seeing this thread. Unfortunately I don't know anything about Raynauds, but I have noticed in your analyses that you seem to have what is typically defined as "subclinical hypothyroidism". Whilst NSH guidance for TSH state that anything below 5 is normal, actually a lower value (<2.0) is recommended for ttc/pregnancy. It might be worth speaking with your GP and seeing whether they would put you onto thyroxine to bring the thyroid function up. When I went, I printed the NICE guidelines for this case (http://cks.nice.org.uk/hypothyroidism#!scenariorecommendation:6) and my GP was happy to give me the prescription I needed...

/links


----------



## Carrie88 (Aug 2, 2015)

Hey ladies!! 

Thanks for your replies  I actually went back on thyroxine when I got these results in Feb so hopefully it's come down. I've had two transfers and both time been in thyroxine just for the transfer to ensure my level has come down so I know it's not that stopping it from working. 

Went to see a Dr yesterday and he said normally he wouldn't reccomend treatment until 3 failed transfers but cos I have raynauds he reccomended cytokine th1:th2, NKC blood test and endometrial biopsy.

I've already started preparing though for transfer 3 so can't have the tests at the moment so if this one fails we are defo going to get the tests done xx


----------

